# To Protect and Serve The Crap Outta You



## BradKajukenbo (Nov 11, 2019)

Another example of what a police state we are living in. I was just putting air in my front fucking tire. 

Me and my son spent a day going thru one of our storage units. My grandpops was quite the hoarder. Then from 6-8, we ran our self defense class at the Lions Hall.

We are heading home Southbound I-5. As we come to the Lake Blvd. Exit, 3 sheriffs pass, lights, sirens, Speed. On a good one. We got I-5 at Knighton Rd and decided to stop at the TA Truck Stop to put a little air in the front tire. The 3 Nazi's are sitting in the parking lot. We just got outta class, still in our Karate Gi's. I told KC to go in get a few sodas and ask them to turn the air on. Anywho, we did our business and as we left the Truck Stop the 3 goons followed us. 150 yards from home, red and blue lights. 

Now some where there me and my were "Suspicious". According to the Deputy Nice, what he seen was I pulled in. Got out of the truck, noticed him sitting there, got in the truck and left. And what does Suspicious mean? 



> causing one to have the idea or impression that something or someone is of questionable, dishonest, or dangerous character or condition.



When Deputy Nice came to my window he explained that I was stopped because my registration on the truck is suspended. I told him that I didn't know they were allowed to sit in parking lots and run the plates of every car that pulls in. I asked him "Isn't that Entrapment?" Thats when he told me that he was allowed to because me and my son looked suspicious. 

I gave him my papers, DL, Reg, and Insurance. We explained to him that we were just coming home from class and my sons wallet was in his bedroom at home. From my window he asked my son for his name. Now I know my sons name. Not only did I help make him, I fucking named him. 

After running our shit, Deputy Nice came back to my window and also Deputy Dickhead came to my sons window. No wants or warrants on me. Then told me he didn't get anything under my sons name KC William. I told him "No, his name is KC Wayne." He swore he heard William and now believes were are lying to him about what my sons name is. 

I pointed and said "See that porch light down there. Thats our house. If you think we are lying to you about who he his, his ID is right there." Then in a loud angry voice, Deputy Dickhead threatened "So you want to get an attitude? I'm towing your fucking car!. Hows that for an attitude?"

I told them to do whatever they had to do and that me and my son were not answering any questions or saying anything else and to let us know when we could go home. We never raised our voice and stayed calm and quiet. A few minutes later Deputy Nice came back to my window and said he was letting us go. I guess he wanted to start talking to me about what "Fighting Style" we train in. I just told him that we were not friends, or buddies. I don't want to sit and chit chat with him. "Can we go home now?" 

I feel a bit of regret telling my sons when they were younger that police are here to help. Last night felt like I lied to my son. "Dad why did he start yelling and cussing at us? We didn't do anything wrong." 

Here ya go, I just confirmed with the DMV that the Registration on my truck is NOT suspended.


----------



## Hudson (Nov 11, 2019)

Its not the fact that we are in a police state its the fact that people allow these cocksuckers to get away with flagrant disrespect of the constitution on a daily basis. 

Your up in Redding right? There's a CHP academy up there so a lot of those guys are green and frankly under trained. Their escalation of force methods really disturb me. 

I don't know about you but I couldn't be a cop. Harassing people all day; dealing with the bullshit that entails. Unfortunately the people who do want to be coppers are the kind of person growing up who was most likely to be a skinhead or a bully. They are attracted to the authority and the ability to be dicks. 

Im sorry you had to deal with that. Im in the sierra nevadas down here and most of the chp down here are just dudes waiting to retire in the foothills. Not all, but most of them are so jaded by all the car accidents that they are just done with it. I worked with them when I was doing AAA work and some of them I actually got along with. The older dudes who were just 1-2 years from retirement are pretty good at lowering the tensions when you show up at a double fatality car accident. 

I hate asshole cops so bad. Not much we can do about it though but file the right complaints with the right people.


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Nov 11, 2019)

Yes I live in Redding. These goons were Shasta County's finest. Tho CHP's are not all that nice either. We have Mr. and Mrs. CHP a few doors down. They pulled us over in our driveway then asked my son "Why do you and your dad hate the police?"


----------



## Hudson (Nov 11, 2019)

Id tell em because its your constitutional right to hate whoever you want so they can shut the fuck up.

Im a Iraq veteran so I get special attention when they run my name. Extra patrol cars kinda shit. I moved out of placer county because I pissed off the head sherriff. They kept pulling me over on felony stops even though I have no felonys or criminal record. They would draw their guns and treat me like shit because I beat one of their sherriffs like a little bitch at a house party for being a pedophile. Dude was 32 dating a 16 year old. Its ok hes in prison now.

Yeah I know all about Sherriffs and their goddam games. Where I live now nobody knows me so its good. I don't see the law ever and they leave me alone.


----------



## Preacher (Nov 11, 2019)

My dad was a Philly cop. I grew up around cops. They have a mentality like embedded military in a foreign country. Us against them. We are the Lawful. Everyone else is guilty until you prove you are innocent. You are all out to get us. It is a self-perpetuating, self-fulfilling cycle of distrust and "otherness".


----------



## Crash (Nov 11, 2019)

ACAB


----------



## roguetrader (Nov 11, 2019)

@Hudson 'couldn't be a cop' but been in the military, in Iraq ? what you people did to that country is shameful, disgusting - a million times worse than dating any 16 year old - no thank you for your service to American imperialism....


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Nov 11, 2019)

Juan Derlust said:


> It'd be interesting (if not impossible) to learn what specifically led those cops to stop & 'interview' you and KC - whether it was something in their training or some private personal 'hunch'. It's not hard to imagine a worse outcome if you were people 'of color'



I was told that the registration on my pickup was suspended. Only DMV can suspend your Registration. They will do it if you don't have insurance or cancel your insurance. Then told me he ran my plates because we seemed suspicious. I don't see it.

I didn't pay any attention to them when I was putting air in my tire. I knew they were there. Why they flew past me on I-5 they way they did and then end up in the parking lot of the TA, I don't know. Sitting there running plates of all the cars coming in. I'm not bothered by that. 

They lie to pull me over, and call me the liar? But when I can prove I am not lying, they are going to tow my car. Yell and cuss. I guess I can be glad I still have my pickup and no ticket. I just can't trust a cop anymore and I don't expect my sons to anymore. 

@Hudson 
Its Veterans Day so thank you for your service!

Once a cop makes you his target, I understand all that. My gear bag was in my back seat which my phone was in. I though about getting my phone out to record but this was the first time I ever had a feeling that if my hands left my steering wheel, i'd get shot. Now days in most stops, we have a chance to record them. Thats the only thing now that can save you from their lies. They can get your phone and delete videos, but as soon as you stop recording, its uploaded to my google account.

In so many cases, people don't know their rights. One thing for sure, a cop isn't going to tell you your rights. Some people think being suspicious is probable cause.


----------



## Hudson (Nov 11, 2019)

roguetrader said:


> @Hudson 'couldn't be a cop' but been in the military, in Iraq ? what you people did to that country is shameful, disgusting - a million times worse than dating any 16 year old - no thank you for your service to American imperialism....




Ok, first you don't have any idea who I am or what I did in the service. Go ahead and blindly judge me for something I did when I was 17 for a college education. Its your right to freely express your opinion. You don't even know what my job was in the service.

I imagine you don't know jack shit about "that country". 

Thisthread isn't about that, it's about police being horrible. So I don't know why you are trying to goad me.


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Nov 12, 2019)

*The day will come when Amerika will have a civil breakdown, (which is coming btw) that's when the people will start beating the crap out of these POS' SOBs cops on the streets. What's happening in Hong Kong is coming here, just a matter of time!*


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Nov 12, 2019)

Wanted to give it an angry face cause it ,made me angry reading....but didn't want a bad feedback on u so gave ya a good luck for every other time you have to encounter said cops. Be safe


----------



## Hudson (Nov 13, 2019)

@BradKajukenbo 

Just be careful pulling a phone put in any confrontation with the law. Good or otherwise. They have consistently gunned innocent people down using a phone as a pretext "it looked like a firearm". 


Honestly man even with the experiences I've had in my life the police still scare me because of what they do on a daily basis and get away with. 

Even in an active warzone if I acted like the way the police do I'd probably be sent to Leavenworth for life.

@Preacher 
You are right man, my half brothers stepdad was a Sac County PD. He acted like everyone was a criminal. My uncle turned into a screw in Folsom prison. And I think these jobs have a natural way of turning you into an asshole. Dude was cool until he was a prison guard.


----------

